# Does anyone have a solution how to use Forever Laser Transparent No Background for light?



## itsik mesika

Hello friend,
thanks for readind my question.
i have a HUGE problem with the Forever Laser Transparent No Background for light garment.
i try to use almost everything with press time and pressure.
they say 355-360 F° for 30 seconds with heacy press and when i doing that it's not even transfer the graphic into the t shirt. 
and i use more heat and time to the press and it's dp transfer the graphic but there is a background on all over the t shirt from the paper so it's ABSOLUTELY not a no background transfer papers or i missing something which i will be very very thankful if someone can sshare me a solution on how using this papers.
i have big quantity of this papers and really need help here,
thanks for your time and
regards


----------



## Lnfortun

itsik mesika said:


> Hello friend,
> thanks for readind my question.
> i have a HUGE problem with the Forever Laser Transparent No Background for light garment.
> i try to use almost everything with press time and pressure.
> they say 355-360 F° for 30 seconds with heacy press and when i doing that it's not even transfer the graphic into the t shirt.
> and i use more heat and time to the press and it's dp transfer the graphic but there is a background on all over the t shirt from the paper so it's ABSOLUTELY not a no background transfer papers or i missing something which i will be very very thankful if someone can sshare me a solution on how using this papers.
> i have big quantity of this papers and really need help here,
> thanks for your time and
> regards


If you can't find any solution, hang it up. Even if you get a good peel the image will crack and peel off after wash. It will cost your more money and time trying to make it work. Use Imageclip Laser light instead. It is easy to use. Marrying the A bad B sheets is a breeze. It is truly self weeding. The A sheet literally jumps off the B sheet and the toner only is overcoated with polymer from the B sheet. When you press the A sheet then cold peel the image will have transparent background and soft has hand.


----------



## itsik mesika

thank ytou so much for your response.
you right about the inage is cracked even if it's have a good peeling.
i see youtube videos about this forever papers and it's look perfect when they doing it with the same forever papers i have.

i will try a liitle bit more to find the solution and in a mean time will start work with the image clup for light. 
thank you marcos.


----------



## Lnfortun

itsik mesika said:


> thank ytou so much for your response.
> you right about the inage is cracked even if it's have a good peeling.
> i see youtube videos about this forever papers and it's look perfect when they doing it with the same forever papers i have.
> 
> i will try a liitle bit more to find the solution and in a mean time will start work with the image clup for light.
> thank you marcos.


My gut feeling is they do several videos and pick the best result to show and not show the faulty ones.


----------



## itsik mesika

i wish i have even one result like they have .. i try tens of papers and all of them had some issue. or that the graphic didn't transfered or it's leave a huge dirty grey background around.
even forever papers themselved never show any solutions for it.
maybe they just did a bad work with this specific transfer papers. or there is a secret that all peoples that say this papers are good not share with us.


----------



## Lnfortun

I made a mistake ordering sample from DigitalHeatFX when Forever for dark came out before low temp no cut came out . They sent me Forever Laser Light not cut or Transparent instead. I called and complaint that they sent the wrong product they were reluctant to replace it. But when they went ahead and sent me the right ones I noticed some had some defects. I think they came from reject pile or returned for customer. Anyway I did not get a good one out of the sample which I paid $30.00 for ten pairs fo sheets. I never tried the transfer for light because I know how they well turn out based on my experience with single step self weeding transfer for light.


----------



## itsik mesika

when i start with doing t shirts i knew only forever because this is what offered here in israel. but when i met this forum and make lots of research i see that almost anyone i asked here and or see on youtube are using the image clip for light, i guess this is the best transfer papers in the market in this days,
the forever are not good like they showing.
they even sent to israel an agent from germany that explain us about them papers and TO BE honest he didn't do even one live testing and make some t shirts., onlt show us what he brings from germany, it's say something 
let's say that after the talk with you i decided to use only the image clip for light instead break myself and try figure our the forever papers.


----------



## FOREVERCS

When you have a background, it is more likely you have too much pressure. 

In the instructions it says: light to medium for vectors. 

First 15 sec with light pressure (let the press touch the shirt, don't pull the lever completely down) then 5 sec press closed with medium pressure. 


Demos where done at Zikit, but not for all 6 groups, as there was simply too less time. You could have asked for a demo or go down to Zikit and see one on your own. Demos are done live and on every show worldwide. 

There are videos online from dealers as well from users, so as well independent sources.

Just get in contact with your dealer for support and you'll get your job done.


----------



## rogeroxton

The last post is the correct way to press Laser Transparent No-Background, if you have a manual swing around press then it is really easy, set your press to minimum pressure, 160-180c and 20 seconds, bring your press down and rest it on the transfer for 15 seconds, only click it in fully for the last 5 seconds. Release your press, rub firmly for 5-10 seconds with an old t-shirt and peel, you should be left with no residue, then cover with matt finish paper, med pressure and cure for 30 seconds. Job done


----------



## rudyji

I used the forever laser transparent paper and the forever laser light and after more than 50 trials and talking with sav forever, looking all tutos you can find, i gave up this two kinds of paper because it's really hard to get a nice work, it's look like exact science, if you peel off too soon or too late, it's doesn't work, you have to find the exact time to process, too many settings, it's look like a lotteri, sometime you win sometimes you loose, almost of the time, you loose ( not complete transfert on foil A to b for laser light paper, or from foil to t-shirt)
i got full stress with this paper. and when you manage to transfer correctly , you can see the durability is really weak, i mean the bond is so bad than after one wash the toner start to leave the fabric.after many mail with forever company, they inform me that this paper work like this. all the videos tutos you can see looks so easy to process but for me it's not.
Like i said before, i gave up this paper but i'm still curious about it, so if you have good or bad experience with this two papers ( laser transparent and laser light from forever) please tell me.


----------



## bwdesigns

I have the same opinion, and have favored Image Clip laser light when I need a transfer for white shirts.


----------



## Lnfortun

Forever Transparent is hit and miss. More miss and not durable. Use Imageclip Laser light instead.


----------



## roland1

I have used transparent for 4 years, never had one issue, i print on greys, natural, sand, whites and even Fuschia, and as it says on the tin.... transparent background. i'm now trying forever light no cut to see if i can hot foil it


----------



## Thansonprints

Lnfortun said:


> If you can't find any solution, hang it up. Even if you get a good peel the image will crack and peel off after wash. It will cost your more money and time trying to make it work. Use Imageclip Laser light instead. It is easy to use. Marrying the A bad B sheets is a breeze. It is truly self weeding. The A sheet literally jumps off the B sheet and the toner only is overcoated with polymer from the B sheet. When you press the A sheet then cold peel the image will have transparent background and soft has hand.


Thanks for this. 
I have used similar one titanx. And that peels after wash etc. 
Was looking at forever transparent. 
You just saved me money and time....
I won't get this and will stick with a and b paper. 
Last and lasts through the wash. 
P. S
Where is 
best place to by the A and B dark at a reasonable price?


----------

